# ملف أكسل يحتوى على قائمة بكل شركات المقاولات فى الامارات



## nasr_art (30 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقدم لكم اليوم ملف يحتوى على كل شركات المقاولات فى دولة الامارات وذلك من حرصى على ايجاد فرصة عمل لكل مهندس عربى مسلم وابغى بعملى هذا وجه الله تعالى .
اخوك فى الله / مهندس معمارى . نصر محمد
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم.


----------



## ayab (30 ديسمبر 2007)

ألف شكر
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ayab (30 ديسمبر 2007)

بعد التحميل 0000000
الملف معطوب


----------



## nasr_art (30 ديسمبر 2007)

الملف شغال ويجب ان تفتحه ببرنامج الاكسل وجربته بنفسى


----------



## Eng.Zizo (30 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً

بس الشركات دي في أبو ظبي فقط - كما هو واضح من أسم الملف - أم لكل شركات الإمارات


----------



## nasr_art (31 ديسمبر 2007)

كل شركات المقاولات التى بالامارت تتواجد فى دبى وابوظبى بشكل اساسى لانهما الاماراتن الاكثر نشاطا فى الامارات


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (31 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هيثم عبد السميع (6 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محب الشرقية (6 فبراير 2008)

جهد مشكوووووووور


----------



## ابو نديم (6 فبراير 2008)

ayab قال:


> بعد التحميل 0000000
> الملف معطوب


 
الملف فيه مشاكل


----------



## محمد الحسون (7 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## khaledGCV (8 فبراير 2008)

thanks 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_houssam (8 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed_usief (8 فبراير 2008)

ألف شكر
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_usief (8 فبراير 2008)

الملف فيه مشاكل


----------



## nasr_art (9 فبراير 2008)

يجب تحميل الملف بدون اى برامج تحميل مثل الدونلود مانجر او الاكسليليتور . يجب تحميله عن طريق الويندوز العادى


----------



## ماجد العراقي (9 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (30 يوليو 2008)

شكر الله لك


----------



## محمد سالم رمضان (1 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا*

الملف شغال وممتاز 
اشكرك


----------

